# Traditional Hong Kong



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/bennyyune


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

cool!


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

hkskyline said:


>


Nice! I really like this shot, the contrast between the buildings.


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

I know many of them have a long history, but can you provide us a bit discription?

And, what is this?








Don't try to cheat me...


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

love the bowl, by the way.. makes me feel hungry


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Now to all those who question Hong Kong's culture, please take note of this thread.


----------



## TopperCity (Apr 30, 2006)

just can't get enough of it


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I've provided the source link at the top of the post for more information and photos. These are not mine, but they were all taken on Hong Kong Island.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More :


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

great hk history thread


----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)




----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

interesting pics!


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

What a great thread i hav here!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *"snoopy"* from a Hong Kong transport forum :


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

Heck! I love those.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

great pics of hong kong's heritage ... 
i really want to go to that first temple ... does anyone know where it is ... 
as for the rest of the picture ... I believe they are almost all taken in around sheung wan, Central and western ... quite a few taken around high street and the area around mid-levels escalator ... the dim sum restaurant is called lin heung... its one of the oldest dim sum restaurant in hong kong ... I believe it originated from Guangzhou ... 
the festival one is called dragon fire dance festival taken during the mid-autumn's festival ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source and more photos / information : http://www.pbase.com/jonathanwg/culture&page=all


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

What about the orange wish making tree?!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Fire Dragon Dance
Source : http://www.pbase.com/dominicyeung/hong_kong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Skybean said:


> What about the orange wish making tree?!


Didn't they cordon that off to protect the tree?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and stunning Hong Kong photography


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *songallery * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hideman* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sagoman* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/aristoko/man__mo_temlpe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Looks interesting... what is that?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/e30


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Wong Tai Sin Temple*

By *floyd * from dchome :


----------



## Joshua_du (May 13, 2007)

West meets East here, but Chinese origin


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Angusmak* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wet Market 
Source : http://www.pbase.com/jiawang


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *vdomax * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *smartbabe* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *johnun * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Pan_pan_pan * from dchome :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those last photos are indeed awesome


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *nikes888 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/frankomania


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.shareapic.net/content.php?gid=686196&owner=amigo_chang


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/rhfau


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photos @hkskyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Old Star Ferry 
Source : 
http://www.pbase.com/georgiana


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Those shots from Justin Law are amazing!!!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *tonysung* from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *sky4082 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *hody123 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/niente


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *bbhh001 *from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Hognose3 * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotogb/kentmok


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those old buildings are indeed great and lovely:


>


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://kamman.homelinux.net/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *alkuan * from HKADB :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/kcheung


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *jacobite * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *YSJ * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *dancheung_hk * from dchome :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.wretch.cc/album/album.php?id=wckarkit&book=16


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/edwinphoto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/caveman_lee


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * sampeter* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *TerryH* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *OPT * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *andytwk * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * 3ASV196* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5479484900/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *淮海陳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/dan_wong/ngong_ping_360&page=all


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And some very nice photos about traditional Hong Kong


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

great photo collection.
this is the real China.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By * sampeter01* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *voigtlander* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.flickr.com/photos/laplaphong/with/5502203961/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/xpan


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : https://picasaweb.google.com/jctfjcwy/KingYinLei


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/middlehill/king_yin_li


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/westla


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/dreamer/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/hpicckcy/cat_street


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

街市 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


洗地 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and interesting photos from Hong Kong...:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Flickr 上 Stanley Tung 的 000046-0114 010


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *lott122* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC02861 by dcman2007, on Flickr


DSC02622 by dcman2007, on Flickr


DSC02648 by dcman2007, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/poon_jeffrey


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.fotop.net/dreamer/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

IMG_7051 by 甜糖, on Flickr


IMG_7049 by 甜糖, on Flickr


IMG_7048 by 甜糖, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Ocean Park's newly-created attraction featuring Hong Kong from the past : 

By *dunk2005* from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Gary138* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Author : http://www.shotxy.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


At the Wet Market by pamhule, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sai Kung / Kiu Tsui Beach, Hong Kong [part V] by kennymcgizzle, on Flickr


Sai Kung / Kiu Tsui Beach, Hong Kong [part V] by kennymcgizzle, on Flickr


Sai Kung / Kiu Tsui Beach, Hong Kong [part V] by kennymcgizzle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Washing the temple grounds by Simply Polar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *ssmchan888* from a Hong Kong discussion forum :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

生果檔 by Johnny Leung ^^, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

hongkong_3_021 by OurTravelPics.com, on Flickr


DSC_0874 Lung Wo Road by Douglas(大元), on Flickr


DSC_1129 Hong Kong Union Square by Douglas(大元), on Flickr


DSC_1123 Western Harbour Crossing by Douglas(大元), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Dragon Boat Racing

Racing in Harbor by Mike Luk, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *martintintin* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *thomaslcs* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *25187364* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Fa Yuen Street Market
By *ks_lai426* from dcfever :


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Tolo Harbour by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Jim_C* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *the.aucinc* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *brother4bb* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *muclepower100* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *wanonfai* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *BB20038888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

IMG_0515 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0513 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *samhui4* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *eopics* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Gregorius* from dcfever :


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Good pics of an amazing place!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *OscarLau0701* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *clwong* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *碟影* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tin Tin hotel by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *kahnyiu* from dcfever :


----------

